# [VBS] Problem mit Wshshell.Run



## Hawkings (28. August 2008)

Hi @ all

Habe ein Problem und zwar möchte ich eine Datei per move Befehl in VBS über die Shell verschieben, jedoch ohne bisherigen Erfolg... 
Befehl funktioniert einwandfrei, wenn ich ihn ausgebe und abtippe in die Kommandozeile, warum?! Und wie behebe ich denn Fehler?!


```
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
'--------------------------------------------------------------
Dim lCommand
lCommand = "move C:\Test\test1.txt C:\Test\tested\"			' & file & " " & fullpath
WScript.Echo lCommand
ReturnCode = Wshshell.Run(lCommand,0,True)
WScript.Quit
```


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. August 2008)

Moin,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
lCommand = "CMD /C move C:\Test\test1.txt C:\Test\tested\ "
```


----------



## Hawkings (29. August 2008)

Ja, hatte genau dieselbe Idee nach längerem nachdenken...
fands etwas komisch, weil bspw. xcopy ohne cmd /c arbeitet...naja 


```
WshShell.Run "CMD /c move "& file & " " & MoveToFolder,0
```

Danke dir, ich trinke nachher eins auf dich


----------

